# DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April

Ämderung am 19.03. 2013


> *DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......​*
> Im Verschmelzungsvertrag wurde festgelegt, dass die wirtschaftliche Einheit rückwirkend ab Rechtskraft des umbenannten VDSF/DAFV nach Übertritt des DAV ab 01.01. 2013 gelten soll.
> 
> Folgerichtig kassierte der DAV bei seinen Landesverbänden auch für 2013  zuerstmal nur 2 Euro ab - man wollte wohl kostenträchtige Rücküberweisungen an die LV vermeiden.
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Na das konnte ja niemand ahnen. |rolleyes

Da wird es in der nächsten Zeit sicher noch ein paar "alternativlose" Beitragserhöhungen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



> Na das konnte ja niemand ahnen.


Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, wirklich nicht....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594


----------



## Riesenangler (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Na dann werde ich wohl zum Ende diesen Jahres den neuen Gesamtdeutschen Verband den Rücken zukehren müssen. Wenn man nur noch die Melkkuh für die Oberen spielen soll . Dann werden im nächsten jahr gleich zwei meiner Hobbys nicht mehr für mich bezahlbar sein. Denn mein zweites Hobby , die Eisbären Berlin wollen ja auch ihre Ticketpreise bis zu 270% erhöhen.#d|splat::e|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Als DAV-Verein würde ich bei jedem bisher zuständigen DAV-Landesverband bei den kommenden HV zuerstmal den Antrag stellen, dass man zukünftig 1,10 weniger zahlt pro Mitglied in einem LV im VDSF/DAFV mit 2 Euro Beitrag...


----------



## Knispel (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Das würdest du machen, der DAFV wird denn 2014 erst einmal von 2 auf 5 € erhöhen, Begründung : Große LFV sind dem Zusammenschluss nicht gefolgt. Abstimmung : Einstimmig von den noch verbliebenen LFV und gut ist. Die Vereine ziehen denn nach - denk an meine Worte ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

wundert mich nicht, war vorauszusehen.

Allerdings wundert mich :
_
- laut Schreiben trotz bereits erheblicher Einsparungen - _

das ziemlich. Welche Einsparungen denn ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Das stand nicht drin wie viel.........


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Na unter anderem sparen sie ja ihre Existenz und ihre einst so guten strukturellen Ansätze. #c


----------



## Hezaru (17. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Was für eine Überraschung.... Und das ganze kam so unerwartet.;+
So gesehen waren es ja wirklich Verhandlungen auf "Augenhöhe".
In unserer LFV-Bayern Zeitschrift war ein Beitrag "Ihr Mitgliesbeitrag-kleine Summe, große Wirkung".Wäre die Summe größer, wär auch die Wirkung größer? Sehr verdächtig das ganze...|kopfkrat

gruß Hezaru


----------



## dieteraalland (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

wozu aufregen #c
sind doch nur 55cent |kopfkrat
es wird doch eh alles teurer :r

ironie aus:

Dr. Möhlenkamp (vom landesverband westfalen lippe VDSF) hat mir im febr. bei einem gespräch, dieses schon vorab erklärt ,dass man mit den jetzigen beiträgen nicht auskommt.
also müßten die DAV deligierten doch gewusst haben was auf die landesverbände sprich angler zukommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Und ich muss noch einen Fehler korrigieren:
Es dauerte nicht ne gute Woche wie von mir geschrieben nach der Hauptversammlung, bis denen auffiel, dass die Angler mehr Kohle abdrücken sollen (55 Cent? Mehr als 25% - die letzte Tariferhöhung dieser Größenordnung ist wohl schon ne Weile her...)..

Die war am Freitag den 09.03 - wie gesagt, ohne dass da laut Angaben  offiziell in der HV drüber gesprochen wurde.

Am Montag, den 12.03. ging dann der Brief schon raus - keine Schamgrenze und keine Zeit verloren.

Reschpekt.....


----------



## ha.jo (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Dr. Möhlenkamp (vom landesverband westfalen lippe VDFS) hat mir im febr. bei einem gespräch, dieses schon vorab erklärt ,dass man mit den jetzigen beiträgen nicht auskommt.



Hat Er dir auch erklärt was in Zukunft berappt werden muss?
Vielleicht auch von dir.
Zu den 0.55€.

 Ehrlicherweise juckt es mich nicht die Bohne ob 2.00€ oder 0.55€ mehr.
  Würde auch 4.00€ zahlen, wenn es benötigt wird.
  Hätte man auch offen sagen können. Tangiert die wenigsten.

  Der Drops „DAV“ ist gelutscht, leider.


> Zitat Thomas9904
> Mehr als 25 % - die letzte Tariferhöhung dieser Größenordnung ist wohl schon ne Weile her...


  Hört sich knallig an, 25 % Beitragserhöhung.
  Über was reden wir eigentlich.
  In der Not muss jeder Scheixx als Thema herhalten.|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Es geht um die Art und Weise wie hier Angler und Landesverbände angelogen werden (auch veschweigen kann lügen sein), Versprechen gebrochen, getäuscht, getarnt, gemauschelt von den Bundesverbänden und dem erwählten Personal des VDSF/DAFV und Frau Dr. - nicht um die Summe als solche..

Denn da ist jeder einzelne bezahlte Cent zu viel für solche Leute und so ein Verhalten............

Und es geht nicht um 55 Cent, es geht um zehntausende Euro!!!

Zu bezahlen von Anglern!!!!!!!!!!

Wer weiss schon, wie abgstimmt worden wäre, wäre das so öffentlich schon vor der Abstimmung bekannt gemacht worden........

Ja, sowas muss herhalten für ein Thema, so ein in meinen Augen absolut unwürdiges, elendes Verhalten......

Das müssen die Angler wissen, das muss öffentlich werden, da muss man diesen Leuten den Spiegel vorhalten!!!!


----------



## ha.jo (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer weiss schon, wie abgstimmt worden wäre, wäre das so öffentlich schon vor der Abstimmung bekannt gemacht worden........
> 
> Es wäre nicht anders abgestimmt worden!
> Über das , Warum, müssen wir beide uns nicht unterhalten.
> ...


Und?
Was ändert es jetzt noch?
Leider nichts.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Umso wichtiger das alles öffentlich zu machen und aufzuzeigen, was für in meinen Augen absolut unfähige und elende Leute die organisierten Angler dafür wählen und bezahlen, um noch mehr Verbote und Restriktionen zu erhalten..

Und dass sich auch kein einziger Delegierter und VDSF/DAFV-BV-Funktionär da nachher rausreden kann, auch daher muss das öffentlich sein - Jeder einzelne Jastimmer und VDSF/DAFV-BV-Funktionär hat sich mitschuldig gemacht und muss daher an die Öffentlichkeit.

Gut, dass wenigstens mit dem LSFV-NDS ein LV dabei war, bei dem es ein Präsidium gab, das intelligent genug war, das vorauszusehen.............

Und das schon im September letzen Jahres............


----------



## pro-release (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Die Art und Weise ist vielleicht nicht in Ordnung. Aber sei mal ehrlich, wo ist sie das noch? Habe vor 3 Wochen die Abrechnung einer Gemeinde erhalten. Hundesteuer von 30 auf 49,- und den Grundsteuerhebesatz von 230 auf 300 % erhöht. Und das trotz weitestgehend ausgeglichenen Haushalt. Ohne Vorankündigung der Mitbürger. Das nenn ich frech! Aber wenn ein Angelverband seine Beiträge um 0,55 erhöht... Das ist nicht mal n Päckchen Maden im Jahr... Also wer sich da über die Beitragshöhe beschwert kann ich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



ha.jo schrieb:


> In der Not muss jeder Scheixx als Thema herhalten.|bla:


 
Ja, ist leider so...

Vorher hat der DAV 3,10€ bezahlt.

Alle Veranstaltungen , Versicherungen, Mitgliedsbeiträge des DAV bleiben so wie für 2013 geplant, kalkuliert mit 3,10€ pro Mitglied. Wie soll das mit 2,-€ klappen?#d

Der DAFV besteht rechtlich erst mit Eintragung im Vereinsregister. Die Kündigungen von Doppelmitgliedschaften, Doppelversicherungen usw. werden erst zum Jahresende möglich. Folglich kann man frühestens im nächsten Jahr mit 2,-€ planen. Ich denke, da sind die Mitglieder des DAV mit 2,55€ sehr gut bedient und sparen schon Geld, obwohl der DAFV noch nicht rechtskräftig besteht.

Zum einen wird hier die Finanzpolitik der Verbände kritisiert und dass sie Miese erwirtschaften auf der anderen Seite gefordert, dass sie sich in die Miesen Wirtschaften, weil die 2,-€ nicht 1:1 umgesetzt und sofort umgesetzt werden.

Hier wird ja wirklich jeder Strohhalm zur Kritik gesucht, auch wenn er völlig unrealistisch ist. 

Scheinbar war es um die Fusion zu ruhig, das man wieder einen Grund suchte um es aufzurollen....

Ich möchte einmal den Vertrag zitieren:



> (6) Der *Mitgliedsbeitrag für den DAFV* wird mit 2,- € für jedes natürliche mittelbare oder
> unmittelbare Mitglied im Jahr festgesetzt.


 
Noch gibt es den DAFV nicht offiziell, somit könnte im DAV rein rechtlich 3,-€ gefordert werden. Jeder Cent weniger ist schon eine Verbesserung für die Mitglieder des DAV's.

Und was sagt die Satzung des DAV dazu:



> *Der Jahresbeitrag ist zu Beginn eines jeden Geschäftsjahres fällig.*


 
Somit hätten eigentlich alle Mitglieder des DAV bereits den vollen Beitrag von 3.-€ im DAV bezahlen müssen...

Worüber wird hier jetzt also diskutiert, über Fakten, oder Möchtegernluftschlösser?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Angelverband seine Beiträge um 0,55 erhöht... ...


 

Wie gesagt, der DAV hat nicht erhöht, sondern von 3,10€ auf 2,55€ reduziert.

Den DAFV gibt es rechtlich noch nicht, da noch nicht eingetragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



> Wie gesagt, der DAV hat nicht erhöht, sondern von 3,10€ auf 2,55€ reduziert.


Nein, der DAV hat 2 Euro abgerechnet und dann jetzt nochmal 55  Cent draufgeschlagen mit einer neuen Rechnung.

Na, wieder mal Nebel werfen und verharmlosen??



> Alle Veranstaltungen , Versicherungen, Mitgliedsbeiträge des DAV bleiben so wie für 2013 geplant, kalkuliert mit 3,10€ pro Mitglied. Wie soll das mit 2,-€ klappen?


Frag doch den DAV, warum sie dann zuerst nur 2 Euro abkassiert  haben - wegen dem Verschmelzungsvertrag mit wirtschaftlicher Einheit rückwirkend zum 01.01. 2013 vielleicht?

Und wieso sollen 2/3 des Geldes nicht bis zur Rechtskraft reichen - die wird ja Juli/August kommen, zur Hälfte des Jahres - mit wirtschaftlicher Einheit laut Vertrag dann rückwirkend zum 01.01. 2013.

Als VDSFler wärs mir ja auch wurscht, wenn der DAV nochmal seine Angler abzockt.

Obwohl ja rückwirkend zum 01.01.2013 die wirtschaftliche Einheit im Verband gelten soll nach Eintritt der Rechtskraft - da hätte ja eigentlich der VDSF einspringen können/müssen/sollen - wenn schon der DAV nicht seine legendären Rücklagen dafür auflösen will, sondern lieber nochmal Angler abzockt.

Vielleicht sind die LV im DAV wenigstens clever genug, nicht zu zahlen, zumindest nicht gleich oder um wenigstens nach der Rechtskraft der Einheit die Kohle dann wieder vom VDSF/DAFV zurückzufordern...

Sonst zahlen die DAV-Angler halt nochmal mit für die Beerdigung des DAV..


Wie gesagt, als VDSFler würde ich darüber auch nur lachen............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, wieder mal Nebel werfen und verharmlosen??
> ......


 
Ist deine Meinung, ich habe eine andere, ist ja zum Glück legitim. Vielleicht bist ja auch Du der Nebelwerfer und Dramatiker...:m


----------



## mathei (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

aber geht es nicht um die art und weise. wenn gesagt wird ( vor der abstimmung ) keine beitragserhöhung. und kurz danach heist es geld her.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Dann kann der neue Verband ja sagen das er 100 Euro braucht und den Anglern dann nur 50 Euro aus der Tasche ziehen. Dann gibts hier immernoch einige Leute die sich darüber freuen, das sie 50 Euro weniger bezahlen müssen...

Edit: witzig das sich Thomas als Nebelwerfer bezeichnen lassen muss. Über die Fusion konnte man lediglich im AB mal ein paar wirkliche Punkte lesen...


----------



## mathei (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> aber geht es nicht um die art und weise. wenn gesagt wird ( vor der abstimmung ) keine beitragserhöhung. und kurz danach heist es geld her.


 
eigentlich ist dieser rückwirkende mist das problem. wenn fusion, hätte sie erst zu 2014 kommen dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Wie gesagt als VDSFler würd ich mich über die DAVler, die doof genug sind sich so abzocken zu lassen und damit noch den Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV alleine finanzieren,  auch totlachen oder das verharmlosen......




> eigentlich ist dieser rückwirkende mist das problem. wenn fusion, hätte sie erst zu 2014 kommen dürfen.


Dann hätten sie neue Dokumente auslegen müssen - dann auch die Jahresabschlüsse für 2012 - und dann wäre klar gewesen, dass das mit den 2 Euro nie hinhaut..

Die wussten schon in beiden Bundesverbänden warum sie mauscheln, täuschen, tarnen, tricksen und das mit diesen Dokumenten 2013 durchkriegen wollten...........

Nur das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS fiel nicht drauf rein.............

Der ganze Rest - wo steht nochmal die Altpapiertonne???


----------



## ha.jo (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Thomas9904
  Wollte eigentlich noch sachlich, diskussionswürdig auf deinen Beitrag bezogen auf meine Aussage antworten.


> Zitat:Thomas9904
> Wie gesagt als VDSFler würd ich mich über die DAVler, die doof genug sind sich so abzocken zu lassen und damit noch den Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV alleine finanzieren, totlachen......


  Weder bin ich Tagträumer noch Besserwisser.
  Eigentlich deine Eigenheit!
  Aber als „Doof“ brauch ich mich von Dir nicht bezeichnen lassen.
  Ich bin noch DAV`ler.
  Deine Einstufung aller DAV`ler ist bezeichnend.#d
  Zum koxxen diese Art von „Journalist“!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Ich hab nicht geschrieben alle DAVler!!!

Sondern die, die doof genug sind, sich so abzocken zu lassen..

Muss ja keiner mitmachen..........

Aber wenn den Leuten sowas zu kritisieren wichtiger ist als das Verhalten der Verbände und Funktionäre, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass  es soweit kommen konnte...

Und wenns dann wie jetzt ja mehrheitlich so gewollt ist, sollen sies doch kriegen - habe ich doch auch schon mehrfach geschrieben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist deine Meinung, ich habe eine andere, ist ja zum Glück legitim. Vielleicht bist ja auch Du der Nebelwerfer und Dramatiker...:m



Bei einem Betrag von etwas über 90.000 € von Nebelwerfern und Dramatikern zu reden, ist schon arg frech.

Wie tief muss man sinken, um diesen nahe am Betrug angelegten Streich noch so zu verharmlosen? Wie kann man da noch in den Spiegel schauen, ohne sich zu schämen ?#d


----------



## Blauzahn (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Leute...
was entbrennt hier für ne Diskussion?

Das ist der neue Stil im AB, oder wie?

Sachlichkeit bleibt leider wieder auf der Strecke, schade drum.

Zum Thema:

Ja, diese Nachforderung von 55 ct pro Mitglied gibt es, mit einem Schreiben (Eingang in unserem LV am 14.03.2013)

Da aber die Landesverbände aus ihren Mitgliedsbeiträgen, welche sich auch unter bzw. im neuen Verband, nicht verändert haben - also weder gestiegen - noch gesunken sind, diesen Beitrag an den Dachverband finanzieren, ist es die Entscheidung des jeweiligen LV, diese Nachforderung zu erfüllen oder nicht.
Das einzelne Mitglied hat keinen Einfluss darauf.

Auch wurde hier niemand in irgendeiner Weise verarscht und es gibt auch keinen Grund über irgend jemand zu lachen, schon garnicht über die doofen DAV´ler.
Der Beitrag von 3,10 ist kalkuliert für das Jahr 2013, da man eben nicht die Fusion schon 2012 über die Bühne brachte.

Die Frage, die man dem Bundesverband DAV stellen muß ist, warum man in 2013 nur 2 Euro abgerechnet hat.
So wir ein Schuh draus...

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



> Das einzelne Mitglied hat keinen Einfluss darauf.


Klar, Demokratie, einfach die richtigen Leute in die LV wählen, die sich besser um das Geld der Angler kümmern und das nicht dem VDSF/DAFV in den Rachen werfen.  



> Der Beitrag von 3,10 ist kalkuliert für das Jahr 2013, da man eben nicht die Fusion schon 2012 über die Bühne brachte.


Nochmal:
Laut Verschmelzungsvertrag gilt die Einheit wirtschaftlich ab Rechtskraft rückwirkend zum 01.01. 2013, auch mit dem Beitrag von 2,00 Euro dann ja (daher auch so abgerechnet), oder? 


> Verschmelzungsvertrag
> §2
> Der Zusammenschluss soll wirtschaftlich zum 01.01.2013 wirksam werden (Verschmelzungsstichtag).
> *Von diesem Tage an gelten alle Handlungen und Geschäfte des übertragenden Vereins* (Anmerkung: DAV) *als für Rechnung des übernehmenden Vereins* (Anmerkung: VDSF/DAFV)*vorgenommen. *


Und natürlich stellt sich da die Frage, warum dann bei wirtschaftlicher Einheit rückwirkend zum 01.01. nicht der VDSF in die finanzielle Pflicht genommen wurde oder nicht die vielbeschworenen Rücklagen des DAV aufgelöst werden (oder sind die Rücklagen, sofern vorhanden, das "Kranzgeschenk" an den VDSF/DAFV zur eigenen Beerdigung des DAV??) und das nur die DAV-Landesverbände zahlen sollen???????

Die 2 Euro (2/3Jahreskohle) hätten doch normal locker bis Eintragung (Juli/August, nur ca. 1/2 Jahr)) reichen müssen. 
Wäre die Rechtskraft gescheitert, hätte man als dann weiterexistierender DAV dann ja immer noch den kompletten Restbetrag bei den Landesverbänden einziehen können....



Mal sehen ob sich die DAV-LV dann die Kohle zurückholen (sofern sie nicht clever genug sind, diese nicht zu bezahlen) oder doch nur Übertritt bzw. Beerdigung des DAV für den VDSF/DAFV finanzieren..

Und noch viel schlimmer:
Im Schreiben hieß es ja, es wäre schon viel gespart worden im DAV dieses Jahr.

Wenn dann 2/3 der Jahreskohle des DAV nicht mal fürs halbe Jahr bis Rechtskrafteintragung reichen (nur für Verwaltung, Personal, Miete, Versicherung etc.) und laut Schreiben zur Finanzierung von Veranstaltungen, Jugend, Casting  nochmal ca. 90.000  bis Eintritt Rechtskraft gebraucht werden, stellt sich ja schon die Frage der zukünftigen seriösen Finanzierung des VDSF/DAFV (vor allem ab 2014, wenn die ersten Verbände raus sind, die jetzt 2013 noch gezahlt haben)....

Und dass dazu vor der Wahl am Freitag auf der HV nichts gesagt wurde, das dann aber gleich am Montag drauf rausging, berührt auch niemanden seltsam und ist ganz normal??

Warum sollen das die DAV-Landesverbände an den DAV/VDSF/DAFV zahlen, statt damit direkt etwas Gutes für ihre eigenen Angler im eigenen Land zu tun.

Statt Rücklagen des DAV-BV aufzulösen oder den VDSF zu beteiligen, in den man ja übertritt (wirtschaftliche Wirkung, wie gesagt zum 01.01. 2013)?

Oder wächst da das Geld auf den Bäumen bei den DAV-LV, dass denen das egal ist??

Sind das für die also Peanuts aus der Portokasse??

Dann sorry.................


Als DAV-Verein würd ich da dann aber auf die Barrikaden gehen, wenn der LV mir dann sagen würde, er hätte für eventuelle Wünsche keine Kohle mehr...

So oder so bleiben da genügend unbeantwortete Fragen - wie immer.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Laut Verschmelzungsvertrag gilt die Einheit wirtschaftlich ab Rechtskraft rückwirkend zum 01.01. 2013, auch mit dem Beitrag von 2,00 Euro dann ja (daher auch so abgerechnet), oder?
> 
> ....


 

Ja, steht da so geschrieben, dann könnte man aber auch ebenso alle geplanten Veranstaltungen des DAV absagen, damit das Geld dafür nicht fließen muss, wäre dann ebenfalls eine wirtschaftliche Handlung.

Nur wem hilft das? Es ist doch besser, der DAV führt seine Planungen durch, muss das dann aber auch gegenfinanzieren. Und Fakt ist ja, die Einzelmitglieder haben ihre 3,10€ an die Landesverbände abgeführt, denn von Beitragssenkungen um 1,10€ habe ich in den Vereinen nichts gehört. Somit ist das Geld in den Landesverbänden vorhanden und  dort eigentlich auch als Ausgabe für den Verband in den Haushaltsvoranschlägen geplant.

Ich frage mich immer, was ihr wollt, derzeit sieht es lediglich so aus, als wenn ihr das Haar in der Suppe sucht, weil ihr sonst nichts mehr habt.

So langsam kommt ihr mir vor wie kleine Kinder, die ihren Willen nicht bekommen haben und nun wild umsich hauen.

Bei Langeweile empfehle ich Angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Und ich empfehle einfach mal zu überlegen, was die DAV-Landesverände alles mit dem Geld für ihre Angler hätten anstellen können, statt den VDSF/DAFV-Übertritt des DAV damit alleine zu finanzieren.

Sind immerhin wohl um die 90.000 Euro..



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> *dann könnte man aber auch ebenso alle geplanten Veranstaltungen des DAV absagen*, damit das Geld dafür nicht fließen muss, wäre dann ebenfalls eine wirtschaftliche Handlung.


Das wird dann wohl spätestens 2014 so sein, wenn die übergetretenen DAV-Landesverbände dann ja definitiv nur noch2 Euro bezahlen.. 

Dass am Ende die Angler das nicht nur bezahlen, sondern auch gerade an den Leistungen für Angler gespart werden muss, haben wir ja nicht umsonst schon mehrfach geschrieben..

Ich habe ja aber auch mehrfach betont, dass ich die demokratische Entscheidung nicht nur respektiere, sondern auch helfen will, dass Entscheidungen des zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV dann auch in allen Vereinen umgesetzt werden - auch finanzielle natürlich.

> Wenn das aber so eng ist mit der Kohle, dass 2/3 der Jahreskohle (2 Euro) trotz erheblichen Sparens nicht mal fürs 1/2 Jahr reichen 
>  gleichzeitig vertrauenssvoll mit einer Stimme gesprochen werden soll
> ebenfalls die wirtschaftliche Einheit unter Führung des VDSF/DAFV im Vertrag steht ab 01.01. diesen Jahres 
> warum spricht man dann nicht miteinander in den Bundesverbänden?

Oder wurde sogar diesbezüglich miteinander gesprochen und man hat dem DAV gesagt, finanzier das gefälligst alleine??

Müssen das dann die DAV-LV deswegen alleine finanzieren?

Wieso wurden dann keine Rücklagen des DAV-Bund aufgelöst (sofern vorhanden)?

Weil die das Geld dringend für den mit 2 Euro klar unterfinanzierten VDSF/DAFV brauchen und die DAV-LV das bezahlen sollen?

Warum wurde das nicht vor der Abstimmung am Freitag bekannt gemacht, aber die Rechnungen gleich Montags rausgechickt - muss ja schon bekannt gewesen sein?

Da gehts nicht um ein Haar in der Suppe, nicht mal um ne Perücke - eher um ne Perückenhandlung..

Ich würde das an der Stelle der DAV-LV erstmal nicht bezahlen, diese Nachforderung des DAV, sondern eben auf diesen Punkt des Verschmelzungsvertrages verweisen und denen im DAV sagen, holt euch doch die Kohle vom VDSF/DAFV...-...

Wie gesagt, an Deiner Stelle als VDSFler würde ich das auch runterspielen, solange die DAV-Landesverbände das stillschweigend bezahlen und damit VDF/DAF nicht damit belastet werden.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich empfehle einfach mal zu überlegen, was die DAV-Landesverände alles mit dem Geld für ihre Angler hätten anstellen können, statt den VDSF/DAFV-Übertritt des DAV damit alleine zu finanzieren.
> 
> Sind immerhin wohl um die 90.000 Euro..
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die 0,55€ 90.000,-€ sind, dann empfehle ich einfach mal zu überlegen, dass die DAV Landesverbände ohne Fussion wohl 180.000,-€ hätten zahlen müssen, weil bis 3,10€ fehlen ja noch 0,55€. Sie haben also nach wie vor 90.000,-€ übrig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Ohne Fusion mit diesen 180.000 mehr wäre der DAV dann ja bestehen geblieben, hätte weiter seine Veranstaltungen durchführen können, für die ja augenscheinlich die 2 Euro  Beitrag des VDSF/DAFV nicht mal das halbe Jahr bis Eintritt Rechtskraft reichen......

Das war den DAV-LV ja aber keine 180.000 wert..

Statt dessen zahlen die lieber diese ca. 90.000 um in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten zu können und den DAV zu beerdigen, um dann ab 2014 keine Veranstaltungen mehr durchführen zu müssen, die ja augenscheinlich mit 2 Euro Beitrag nicht finanzierbar sind..


Wie gesagt:
Als VDSFler würde ich da auch vernebeln und verharmlosen..

Jedenfalls solange es scheinbar DAV-LV gibt, die das nun tatsächlich aus eigener Tasche zuzahlen  wollen..

Statt wie Verschmelzungsvertraglich vereinbart das dem neuen Gesamtverband zu überlassen und zu den schon abkassierten 2,00 Euro nochmal ca. 90.000 draufpacken..


----------



## Honeyball (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Die vom ewig verbandshörigen Kollegen Dorschgreifer angesprochenen "Haare in der Suppe" sind so ziemlich der lächerlichste Vergleich, der mir in den knapp drei Jahren, seitdem wir über das Chaos rund um diese Fusion berichten, vorgekommen ist.
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste und Dich und Deine Rolle hier nicht schon seit Monaten immer wieder erlebt hätte, müsste ich über soviel Naivität schmunzeln. So jedoch fehlt mir echt der Kotzsmilie. #d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Du bist ungerecht, Honigbällchen...

Aus VDSF-Sicht ist die Sichtweise Dorschgreifers die einzig logische..

Wenn einem die DAV-LV Geld trotz Verschmelzungsvertrag hinterherschmeissen, wär man als VDSF/DAFV ja blöde, man würde es nicht nehmen...

Sollten noch Rücklagen/Guthaben im DAV-Bund da sein, kann der DAV-Bund das dann so zur Finanzierung des VDSF/DAFV mit einbringen.

Könnten sie ja dann aber nicht, wenn sie die Rücklagen auflösen müssten, um die letzten DAV-Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren statt dafür die DAV-LV abzukassieren..

Daher muss man das als VDSFler verharmlosen und vernebeln..

Das ist nur logisch und konsequent..


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, haben die DAV-LV 3,10 € von den Mitgliedern kassiert, d. h. 1,10 € mal x Mitglieder "zu viel" an Beiträgen erhoben - gesetzt den Fall, dass ab 1.1.13 rückwirkend der DAFV zustande kommt (mit 2 € Beitrag).

Davon wurden nun 0,55 € mal x Mitglieder an den DAV-Bund zustzälich zu den zunächst 2 € abgeführt.

Bleiben aktuell 0,55 € mal x Mitglieder als "Rücklage" bei den LV.

Immer noch gesetzt den Fall, die wirtschaftliche Einheit kommt ab 1.1.13 rückwirkend zustande: zahlen dann die DAV-LV die 1,10 € (von denen sie noch 0,55 € haben) an die Mitglieder zurück (oder verrechnen mit dem Beitrag 2014)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, haben die DAV-LV 3,10 € von den Mitgliedern kassiert, d. h. 1,10 € mal x Mitglieder "zu viel" an Beiträgen erhoben


Ja.
So ist das..

Und ja, es bleiben viele Fragen offen, auch Deine:


> Immer noch gesetzt den Fall, die wirtschaftliche Einheit kommt ab 1.1.13 rückwirkend zustande: zahlen dann die DAV-LV die 1,10 € (von denen sie noch 0,55 € haben) an die Mitglieder zurück (oder verrechnen mit dem Beitrag 2014)?




Dazu:


> Davon wurden nun 0,55 € mal x Mitglieder an den DAV-Bund zustzälich zu den zunächst 2 € abgeführt.


Nur wenn die DAV-LV so doof wären, das auch zu bezahlen, statt auf Auflösung Rücklagen DAV-Bund oder Finanzierung des Fehlbetrages durch den VDSF/DAFV zu bestehen.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



smithie schrieb:


> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, haben die DAV-LV 3,10 € von den Mitgliedern kassiert, d. h. 1,10 € mal x Mitglieder "zu viel" an Beiträgen erhoben - gesetzt den Fall, dass ab 1.1.13 rückwirkend der DAFV zustande kommt (mit 2 € Beitrag).



Kleine Richtigstellung.

Der Landesverband kassiert von seinen Mitgliedern keinen Beitrag für den DAV, er führt diesen Beitrag nur an ihn ab.
Ein LV erhebt einen Mitgliedsbeitrag, welcher die Abgaben/Beiträge an den Dachverband beinhaltet.

Durch den Umstand, dass die erhobenen Mitgliedsbeiträge z.B. in unserem LV unverändert blieben - kann man von keiner Überzahlung der Mitglieder sprechen, denn diese finanzieren mit ihrem Beitrag den LV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Zahlt euer LV eigentlich diese nachgeforderten 55 Cent?

Statt für Rücklagenauflösung oder Beteiligung des VDSF/DAFV einzutreten und das  dann gesparte Geld im Landesverband für die eigenen Angler zu verwenden??


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt für Rücklagenauflösung oder Beteiligung des VDSF/DAFV einzutreten und das  dann gesparte Geld im Landesverband für die eigenen Angler zu verwenden??


Du kannst nicht mir nix Dir nix die Beiträge für den Bundesverband in den Haushalt des LV überfließen lassen.

@Blauzahn: ok, falsches Verb verwendet ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Hast doch gelesen:
Ist anders wie im VDSF.

Die nehmen in den DAV-LV den Beitrag wie letztes Jahr von den Anglern/Vereinen und entscheiden dann, wie das aufgeteilt wird.


> Ein LV erhebt einen Mitgliedsbeitrag, welcher die Abgaben/Beiträge an den Dachverband beinhaltet.



Heisst, die haben -  wie Du geschrieben hast - ihren Gesamtbeitrag bei den Vereinen wie die letzten Jahre abkassiert mit 3,10 BV-Beitrag.

Davon dann aber bis jetzt entweder nur  2 Euro (klug) oder nach der neuen Rechnung 2,55 (nennen wirs mal weniger klug) an den Bundesverband abgeführt.

Und je nachdem ist nun der Betrag in der Kasse der LV "über" zur Verwendung für die eigenen Angler im Land.


Bei den klügeren 1,10 pro Angler, bei den anderen nur 0,55 Euro...


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

@Thomas: das ist schon richtig, funktioniert bei uns auch so:



> Ein LV erhebt einen Mitgliedsbeitrag, welcher die Abgaben/Beiträge an den Dachverband beinhaltet.



Angenommen diese Gesamtabgabe sind 10 € pro Mitglied.
6,90 € für den LV und 3,10 € für den Bund.
Abgeführt wurden dann 2 € und jetzt nochmal 0,55 € an den Bund.

Sollten 0,55 € am Ende des Jahres übrig bleiben, weil für den BV nicht gebraucht, können die m. W. nicht einfach in den LV-Haushalt übernommen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Doch natürlich - wenn Du als Verein gut wirtschaftest, musst Du Deinen Mitgliedern auch nicht Kohle zurückgeben, die Du am Ende des Jahres über hast.

Wenn Du als Verein weniger Beiträge für weiterführende Orgas zahlst, gibst Du das doch nicht an Deine Mitglieder zurück, oder?


Da kaufste dann lieber Besatzfische.......


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch natürlich - wenn Du als Verein gut wirtschaftest, musst Du Deinen Mitgliedern auch nicht Kohle zurückgeben, die Du am Ende des Jahres über hast.


Das hat ja erstmal nix mit gutem Wirtschaften zu tun.
Da kann ja der Verein nix dafür ;-)

Also ich meine nicht, dass man einen den Überschuss bei einem Durchlaufposten (hier Beitrag Bund), der sich dadurch ergibt, dass Beiträge gesunken sind, einfach so in die eigene (=LV) Tasche stecken kann. 





> Da kaufste dann lieber Besatzfische.......


sowas gibt's bei uns nicht  #h


----------



## Blauzahn (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kaufste dann lieber Besatzfische.......



...oder fördest Jugend- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, unterstützt die Vereine finanziell bei Durchführung verschiedener Projekte etc... 
Fischbesatz ist eh kalkuliert und wozu in ein Gewässer mehr kippen, als es verträgt ?

Aber so ein Schlagwort "Besatzfisch" fällt halt mehr ins Auge  


Zu deiner Frage, ob unser LV die Nachforderung begleicht...
ich weiß es nicht, gehe aber davon aus, das sie es tun.

Dazu folgender Gedankengang....
Wenn eine, vom BV ausgerichtete und geplante Veranstaltung, mit Teilnehmern aus allen LV, durch nicht vorhandene finanzielle Mittel nicht oder nur schwer durchgeführt werden kann, gilt m.E. das Solidarprinzip.
Denn Angler sollten gemeinschaftlich denken und handeln.

Einfaches Beispiel.
Der BV organisiert ein Jugendlager, welches für jeden  Teilnehmer mit einem Eigenanteil von 30 Euro veranschlagt wird. Rest kommt vom Veranstalter - dem BV.
Reicht nun das Geld des BV dafür nicht mehr aus, schiesst ggf. der LV die fehlende Summe zu - für den Teilnehmer, der evtl schon im Vorjahr gemeldet hat, ändert sich somit nichts.
Und, der LV hätte seine "Einsparungen" dem ursprünglich gedachten Ziel zugeführt... dies dann aber direkt und nicht mehr über den BV-Beitrag.


----------



## ivo (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Kleine Richtigstellung.
> 
> Der Landesverband kassiert von seinen Mitgliedern keinen Beitrag für den DAV, er führt diesen Beitrag nur an ihn ab.
> Ein LV erhebt einen Mitgliedsbeitrag, welcher die Abgaben/Beiträge an den Dachverband beinhaltet.
> ...


 
Fragt sich nur was unser geschätzter LV mit den zukünftig gesparten 1,10€ macht. Vieleicht sollten se mal die maßgebenden Personen in den Umweltämtern zum Essen einladen. Dann müssen sie nict darüber wehklagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Ich versteh halt immer noch nicht, warum bei wirtschaftlicher Einheit ab 01.01. hier DAV-Landesverbände zahlen sollen für etwas, was eigentlich (zumindest bisher im DAV) Sache des Bundesverbandes war und warum da nicht statt dessen Rücklagen des DAV-Bund aufgelöst werden oder der VDSF/DAFV in die Pflicht genommen wird - wegen anglerischer Solidarität und so.

Man ist sich doch einig und will mit einer Stimme sprechen, oder??..

Aber nicht wenns ums Geld geht, oder wie??

Wie gesagt, ich verstehs nicht für mich bleiben da viele Fragen offen - auch das Verfahren, das nicht auf der HV anzusprechen und dann 3 Tage später die Rechnung rauszuschicken etc. finde ich gelinde gesagt mehr als "solidarisch" - aber was versteh ich schon?????.........


----------



## dieteraalland (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

ich denke mal es ist müssig, sich jetzt noch über etwas aufzuregen was eh schon gelaufen ist.

 dass der vdsf genau wie der dav mit verdeckten karten gespielt hat ist wohl jedem klar. wir, ,,sprich die organisierten hobyangler" müßen damit nun leben, ob wir wollen oder auch nicht. wenn nun unsere vereine zur kasse gebeten werden, weil die lv's. mehr zahlen sollen(müssen) wird das kurz oder lang zu beitrags anhebungen führen. wer keine angelgewässer  ausser vereinsgewässer zur verfügung hat wird notgedrungen  den geldbeutel öffnen um sein hoby weiter ausführen zu können.

 für den nicht organisierten angler ändert sich soweit nichts, ausser es kommen mal wieder neue beschränkungen und verbote aus diesem komödienstadel mit fr. dr.h-k am regiepult.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...oder fördest Jugend- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, unterstützt die Vereine finanziell bei Durchführung verschiedener Projekte etc...
> Fischbesatz ist eh kalkuliert und wozu in ein Gewässer mehr kippen, als es verträgt ?
> 
> Aber so ein Schlagwort "Besatzfisch" fällt halt mehr ins Auge
> ...



Man sollte doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ein BV einen Haushaltsplan für das kommende Wirtschaftsjahr aufstellt.
Für 2013 hätte der DAV sogar deren zwei aufstellen müssen. Einen auf Basis 3,10€, falls die Fusion scheitert, und einen auf 2,00€ Basis, falls die Fusion gelingt. 

Denn, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, durch die Fusion muss das Haushaltsjahr auf Basis von 2,00€ geplant sein.
Funktioniert das nicht, weil der BV seine Aufgaben dann nicht erfüllen kann, wird er auch 2014 in ärgste Bedrängnis kommen, denn signifikante Einsparungen durch die Fusion werden erst in 8 Jahren wirksam.

Hier gibt es keinen anderen Schluß, als dass zumindest das Haushaltsjahr 2013 vorhersehbar mit einem Beitrag von 2,00€ nicht zu bewältigen war. Oder möchte mir jemand mitteilen, welche plötzlichen und unvorhergesehenen Ausgaben innerhalb von wenigen Tagen nach Fusionsbeschluss den vorher soliden Haushaltsplan zum scheitern gebracht haben ?
Das bedeutet, dass der DAV-BV mit dem Wissen um eine Unterfinanzierung in die Fusion gegangen ist, und nun eine Nachforderung stellt.
Und man kann schon fast vorhersagen, dass man auch 2014 nicht mit 2,00€ auskommen wird.
Es sei denn, wie bereits gesagt, jemand zeigt mir das 33%ige Einsparpotential auf.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man sollte doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ein BV einen Haushaltsplan für das kommende Wirtschaftsjahr aufstellt.
> Für 2013 hätte der DAV sogar deren zwei aufstellen müssen. Einen auf Basis 3,10€, falls die Fusion scheitert, und einen auf 2,00€ Basis, falls die Fusion gelingt.


 
Ähhh, nö....

Der DAV hätte nur einen Haushaltsplan aufstellen dürfen, den für den DAV und den auf Basis von 3,10€, für alles andere hatte der DAV überhaupt keine Grundlage.  

Ab Rechtskräftigkeit der Fusion, mit Eintragung, gibt es den DAV nicht mehr und der DAFV müsste dann einen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, für den gesamten Verband.

Und Einsparpotential bieten ab 2014 zumindest die Kündigungen der Doppelversicherungen, Doppelmitgliedschaften, Doppelveranstaltungen ,wegfallenden Doppelversammlungen usw.


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Ralle, was hast Du für ein Problem damit?
Dass sowohl der VdSF als auch der DAV mit einer Unterfinanzierung in die Fusion gegangen sind, haben die Wirtschaftsprüfer schon vor dem ersten gescheiterten Abstimungsversuch bemängelt und zur Offenlegung gewisser unklarer Haushaltspositionen aufgefordert. Wir selbst hatten das hier im AB intensiv aufgegriffen, massiv diskutiert und durften uns mit immer vehementer werdenden Kopfschütteln die "Argumente" der Fusion-um-jeden-Preis-egal-wie-es-finanziell-aussieht - Fraktion anhören. Die Entscheidung pro (Kon-)Fusion ist in *beiden* Bundesverbänden *im vollen Bewusstsein der bestehenden und zusätzlich zu erwartenden* finanziellen Probleme getroffen worden (oder will hier tatsächlich noch irgendjemand behaupten, dass auch nur ein einziger an den Abstimmungen beteiligter Delegierter darüber im Vorfeld nichts gewusst haben kann).
Alle DAV-Delegierten aller DAV-Landesverbände fühlten sich authorisiert, die ihnen bekannten finanziellen Unwägbarkeiten und Risiken billigend in Kauf zu nehmen und waren doch sicherlich im Vorfeld davon in Kenntnis gesetzt worden, dass es zu den hier beschriebenen Nachforderungen seitens des Bundesverbandes kommen wird.
Alle DAV-Delegierten aller DAV-Landesverbände haben also für sich und ihr Gewissen entschieden, dass es rechtens und billig ist, den (alten wie neuen) Bundesverband durch Gelder aus den Landesverbandskassen weiterhin zu sponsoren, sicherlich auch deshalb, weil die Landesverbände sich diese Abgaben problemlos leisten können.
Alle DAV-Delegierten aller DAV-Landesverbände sind demnach fest davon überzeugt, dass die von den Vereinen an die LV abgeführten Mitgliedsbeiträge u.a. dazu verwendet werden dürfen, die Existenz des Bundesverbandes bzw. zumindest die Aufrechterhaltung des Geschäftsbetriebes des Selbigen auch über den festgelegten auf 2,- € verminderten Beitrag hinaus zu sichern.
Und alle DAV-Delegierten aller DAV-Landesverbände haben ja sicherlich auch zukünftig die Möglichkeit, sich die Bilanzen des fusionierten Bundesverbandes durchzulesen und erklären zu lassen und werden sicherlich mit gleicher Intensität und gleichbleibendem Interesse davon Gebrauch machen, um auch zukünftig ihr Votum nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen wahrzunehmen, um nicht etwa in den zweifelhaften Ruf zu gelangen, sie würden eventuell trotz oder wegen bewusster Unwissenheit nicht im Sinne der von ihnen Vertretenen votieren.


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

@Dorschgreifer:
Fast korrekt erkannt!!!!
Der DAV hätte einen Haushaltsplan auf Basis der 3,10€ aufstellen müssen.
Die Fusionsmacher hätten einen Haushaltsplan für den fusionierten Verband aufstellen müssen (auf Basis der 2,00€ für alle)

Und selbstverständlich beides *vor* der Fusion!!!
Nichts anderes schreiben wir hier seit Monaten und nichts anderes haben Wirtschaftsprüfer und Justitiarin im Vorfeld der Fusionsabstimmungen gefordert.
Nichts anderes hat der LSFV-NDS *als einziger Landesverband bundesweit* begriffen, veröffentlicht und als zwingend notwendige Grundlage für die Fusionsabstimmung eingefordert.

*Und genau dies ist des Pudels Kern, um den sich die ganze Diskussion dreht.*
Hätte es diese Haushaltspläne gegeben und wären diese schlüssig und nachvollziehbar gewesen, hätte NDS keine Veranlassung gehabt, aus der "Fusion-um-jeden-Preis"-Liga auszuscheren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Gut erkannt und ausgeführt, Honeyball...


Wie gesagt, Dorschgreifer, als VDSFler wärs mir auch erstmal wurscht, wenn die DAVler nochmal richtig bezahlen müssen..
;-))

Naja, das wird alles noch lustig werden bei der jetzt wieder abzusehenden großen Einigkeit in Einheit, wenn die beim sebstgewählten Beginn der wirtschaftlichen Einheit rückwirkend zum 1.1. 2013 scheinbar in beiden noch existierenden Präsidien und Geschäftsstellen nicht mal in der Lage sind, so zusammen zu arbeiten - eng und vertrauensvoll - wie man das da erwarten sollte, wenn nachher der VDSF/DAFV ja auch verantwortlich sein wird für das, was der DAV momentan finanziell alles macht.

Ich glaube, dass da sowohl bezüglich der Finanzen im VDSF wie beim DAV noch einige Überraschungen auftauchen dürften. Sei es dass weniger Geld da wäre als vermutet oder dass irgendwo Geld verbuddelt wurde....

Die Vorlage der Abschlussbilanzen zur Eintragung dürfte da genauso interessant werden wie die Abrechnung des Jahres 2013 sowie der Haushalt 2014..

So oder so ist klar, dass das, was der DAV bisher leistete für seine Landesverbände, mit den 2 Euro Beitrag VDSF/DAFV nicht zu leisten ist.

Sonst würden die jetzt nicht schon mehr Kohle brauchen...

Seis drum, so wollten es die organisierten Angler ja, sollen sie ja kriegen ..
;-)))

Und da ja bez. der Finanzen Fragen nicht beantwortet werden (nicht unsere, das ist eh klar. Auch nicht die von LV des VDSF wie NDS, Rheinischer, Bayern etc.) wird es sicher  noch lustig werden, wenn dann Frau Dr. jetzt anfängt "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" um daraus ein Programm zu basteln und dann dessen Finanzierung (HV VDSF/DAFV Berlin, Februar).

Wir bleiben da ganz locker und werden das in Ruhe beobachten und berichten und veröffentlichen, sobald wir weiteres erfahren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## Dunraven (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und Einsparpotential bieten ab 2014 zumindest die Kündigungen der Doppelversicherungen, Doppelmitgliedschaften, Doppelveranstaltungen ,wegfallenden Doppelversammlungen usw.



Wo siehst Du da großes Potential?
Doppelversicherungen? Die vom DAV fallen weg die vom VDSF werden dafür teurer da auf einmal sehr viel mehr LV versichert werden müssen. Eingespart wird da vermutlich Niedersachsen und Bayern, da die ja nicht eingerechnet werden sollten, aber ansonsten mehr Verbände die versichert werden müssen = höheres Risiko = höhere Kosten für die Versicherung die bestehen bleibt.

Doppelmitgliedschaften, da ist es das selbe. Sollten die nach Mitgliedern gehen, dann fallen erstmal nur Nds. und Bayern weg bei den Kosten. Ansonsten bleiben die Mitgliederzahlen ja gleich, zumal die ja selber immer von ihren 800000 gesprochen haben. Soviel Potenzial ist da also auch nicht. Und was da gespart wird, das wird mit dem Wegfall der Beiträge der LV eher teuer bezahlt.

In den beiden Bereichen wird also Geld gespart wenn Mitgliederzahlen sinken. Das bedeutet wenn der DAFV da evt. 70 Cent im Jahr pro wegfallendem Mitglied sparen könte (einfach mal eine Zahl), dann bedeutet das aber auch er bekommt 2 Euro (bzw. 2,55 Euro oder wieviel auch immer) weniger rein pro eingesparten 70 Cent. 
Und die Versicherungen für Mitarbeiter, Geschäftsstellen, ect. die bleiben doch eh 8 Jahre bestehen, solange die Strukturen bestehen bleiben. Also da wird dann gar nichts eingespart bei den Versicherungen, denn die Gebäudeversicherung, BAV, Krankenversicherung, aber auch Gewerkschaftsbeiträge oder was auch immer kostet immer noch gleich viel, egal ob der VDSF und der DAV sie zahlen müssen, oder der DAFV. 

Doppelveranstaltungen, da gabe es ja auch nicht soviele. Ein paar Vorstandssitzungen fallen weg, die doppelten Kosten wenn vorher beide Verbände zu einer Sitzung mussten, das ist wirklich mal Einsparpotenzial. Allerdings wird diesses Jahr dafür ja auch gleich mal mehr verbraten das jetzt ja die zusammen alles machen wollen, sprich dieses jahr werden bis zur Eintragung dafür um so mehr Kosten in dem Bereich entstehen. Aber trotzdem, das ist ein Punkt wo gespart werden kann ab 2014.Dafür aber dieses Jahr halt nochmal extra viele Ausgaben in dem Bereich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*

Wenn dem DAV die fürs ganze Jahr geplanten 2 Euro gerade mal bis März reichen bis zur ersten Erhöhung ist doch klar, dass die bisher erbrachten Leistungen weiter zu diesem Kurs nicht erbracht werden können- da braucht man kein Rechengenie sein.

Noch weniger Leistung oder deutlich mehr Kohle - ist doch einfach..


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAV: 2 Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht.......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ähhh, nö....
> 
> Der DAV hätte nur einen Haushaltsplan aufstellen dürfen, den für den DAV und den auf Basis von 3,10€, für alles andere hatte der DAV überhaupt keine Grundlage.
> 
> ...




Du wärst ein "guter" Funktionär.

Mit wenig Ahnung, aber in der Lage, mit ungesundem Halbwissen energisch Unsinn zu verbreiten, könntest Du es in einem Verband weit bringen.

Ok, mit der Realität hat das nix zu tun, aber was solls. Wenn die Karre vor die Wand gefahren wird, hättest Du ja keine Nachteile. Solange es einen Verband gäbe, könntest Du an deinem Sessel kleben und "ehrenamtlich" ungestraft das Geld der Mtglieder verplempern.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele "echte" Funktionäre mit so einer naiven Denke in die Fusion gegangen sind. Vermutlich alle.


----------

